# Rally II Wheels - Do all 15 x 7 have a standard backspacing?



## Lemans Man (Oct 13, 2021)

I am looking at a set of 1977 Rally II 15 x 7 wheels and I am wondering if the Rally II had standard backspacing and if so, what is it?


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

I can't answer your specific question but I can tell you I am running Factory 15 x 7 Code HW Rally II Wheels from a '77 Firebird on my '71 LeMans - I believe the backspacing is 4 3/8".

Hope this helps some.


----------

